# Having difficulty Evolution 2.30.1.2_3 fetching OWA Calendars.



## jkenney (Jun 29, 2010)

BSD Version: 8.0-RELEASE
Exchange Version: Exchange 2000

PACKAGEROOT: FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE

Error Message: 
	
	



```
libecal-WARNING **: Cannot get cal from factory: No backend factory for 'exchange' of 'VEVENT
```

I installed using the command [cmd=]pkg_add -r evolution-exchange[/cmd] I searched google, and found that this issue did crop up for some ubuntu users and was solved by [cmd=]echo /opt/evo/lib/samba > /etc/ld.conf.d/samba.conf[/cmd]. This solution does not seem to translate well to bsd. I did check ldconfig and didn't find anything out of the ordinary, but library linking is a little over my head.

(The site can be reached here: http://www.mail-archive.com/evolution-list@gnome.org/msg13872.html )

The forum also mentioned something 
Any thoughts on how to fix this issue? 
Also, any output from files or sysconfig information you need?


----------



## jkenney (Jun 29, 2010)

Clarification: 
The forum also mentioned something about dbus not finding the library path correctly. However my current belief is that this was more to do with that particular installation having evolution in a non standard library path.
(I'm not part of the "cool people" so I can't edit my own post yet.) 

Also should post an advanced thank you, for anyone that can provide me with information that helps resolve this issue.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

How did you set PACKAGEROOT and what is output of
`# echo $PACKAGEROOT`?
Also, did you try PACKAGESITE variable instead?


----------



## jkenney (Jun 29, 2010)

```
export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```

Sorry, it is PACKAGESITE not PACKAGEROOT. I made a shell script to install the packages so I could keep track of what I installed.


----------



## jkenney (Jun 29, 2010)

(And yes the copy+paste missed the end quote.)


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

I use standard csh. Still not sure you need the quotes (="ftp//...) in bash.
Anyway *# echo $PACKAGESITE* should work. What is the output? With the quotes?


----------



## jkenney (Jun 30, 2010)

```
[jkenney@DEV17-BSD ~]$ export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/"
[jkenney@DEV17-BSD ~]$ echo $PACKAGESITE
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```

You are right I don't need the quotes in this case... just force of habit.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 30, 2010)

The url looks fine. Maybe now it can find the cal?


----------



## jkenney (Jun 30, 2010)

My apologies... I was not clear, the steps to reproduce this error are:

Set PACKAGESITE to the FreeBSD 8.0-Stable URL.
Install evolution using `pkg_add -r evolution-exchange`
This will succeed.
Run evolution in xterm while in an X session `evolution &`
It will go through setup and you enter the owa url. It will then download the email correctly however that error I
had shown earlier is displayed in the xterm if you try to sync the calendar with the exchange server, and the calendar will show up blank. 
The first post has the url of a similar situation with an ubuntu user, however I'm not sure if the solution will work on BSD since it involves manipulating the library path (the user installed evolution in a non standard library path, whereas I have used the standard package install, well have a look at the url I posted above...)

If the problem is the same as the ubuntu site suggests than somewhere in the install process (which just tells me it extracted a few tbz files), then BSD is not configuring the libraries correctly and dbus is confused as to where to find the exchange plugin shared objects when invoking the sync process.


----------



## jkenney (Jul 1, 2010)

So, is there anyone with a good grasp of ldconfig that can help me troubleshoot this problem (and see if its something as simple as library path issues) ?


----------



## jkenney (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok so I am posting the logs to the calendar server and evolution itself.

Google doesn't seem to help, I've gotten maybe 3-4 hours of sleep since this problem has happened. If nobody here can help me, is there anywhere else I can find help? 

Thanks.


----------



## crsd (Jul 3, 2010)

You could try searching http://bugzilla.gnome.org for similar problem reports. Doesn't look like library issue at all.


----------



## jkenney (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks:
I found one instance with a user using ArchLinux, he fixed it by updating to 2.30.1.2
Now i'm not certain if he was talking about exchange plugin specifically then it looks as though bsd ports is behind, now evolution's site
has 2.30.2. I suppose I can grab it and try to compile from hand...
(I happen to have currently
evolution-2.30.1.2_3 
evolution-data-server-2.30.1_2
evolution-exchange-2.30.1_1


----------



## crsd (Jul 3, 2010)

Post your problem with your current findings to gnome@ mailing list, you should get a quicker and more correct replies there.


----------

